# Jerry Stiller (Ben Stiller´s Father) deceased.



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2020)

_*June 8, 1927 – May 11, 2020*_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Stiller


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2020)

Sad to see him go. He was great in Full House!


----------



## ploggy (May 11, 2020)

Very sad loved the guy in King of Queens RIP


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 11, 2020)

When I was a kid watching The King of Queens he looked very old.
God damn, he looks even older.

Like, how old can a person get?


----------



## Viri (May 11, 2020)

Awww man, I was just talking about him with my friends a few days ago! I found it funny that as George's dad, he has really nice hair, and George is bald. 

RIP


----------



## McBing (May 11, 2020)

Loved him as Maury Ballstein and as Arthur!  R.I.P <3


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2020)

This year's Festivus will be a sad one without him.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 208533 View attachment 208534
> 
> 
> _*June 8, 1927 – May 11, 2020*_
> ...


that's sad you don't have to worry when you're in a new world you will see him again


----------



## Hanafuda (May 12, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Sad to see him go. He was great in Full House!




He was great on the Ed Sullivan show ... 36 times. 

(yes, that is before even my time)


----------



## SG854 (May 12, 2020)

Veho said:


> This year's Festivus will be a sad one without him.


Seinfeld reference


----------



## Sheimi (May 12, 2020)

I hope he rests in peace.


----------

